# Duron 1800 Applebred Grün - Cache Modden



## chmee (18. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit Jungs, hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit ?

-- Duron 1800 -- Applebred 0424 -- Grün --
Cache von 64 auf 256 öffnen über die L2-Pins
oder Multiplikator von 13,5 auf höher
Nicht über FSB !!

Bitte keine Links auf die Seiten wo es gezeigt wird. 
Jemand der es erfolgreich durchgeführt hat, oder dabei saß.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (21. Oktober 2005)

Naja, wenn jemand diesen Thread findet bezüglich Infos, hier die Ersten:

Ja, man kann den Duron 1800, der ge'lock'ed ist, mit anderem Multi betreiben.
Erstens: Zum XP-M umwandeln, dann mit Soft-Multi bis x23 ins Himmelreich schicken.
http://tweakpc.de/tweaking/athlonxp_multi/s01.php

Auf einmal ist der billige 1800er Duron bei zB 133*16=2,1GHz und entspricht
einem XP2800+, und das auf einem alten Board mit SD-Ram.

Suche weiter nach Cache unlock.... In den Weiten des WWW unterwegs.

mfg chmee


----------

